# Kitchen cabinet build questions



## Rembrandt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm building kitchen cabinets, and need some help. I am planning on dadoing the styles, (and rails to the bottom shelf) Is that a good idea? Also, should I 
incorporate glue,dadoing & biscuits for this attachment? What is the recommended face frame width?If anyone has any links to clear build details for this area, I would appreciate it. 
Rembrandt 

Thanks to all !


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

I would not do a face frame kitchen I would do frame-less. Frame-less or Euro style cabinets have a usable storage gain of around 20%. look at these frames kitchens at www.petradesigninc.com


----------



## harryb (Feb 4, 2010)

If you do look for professional help at any point, try Aspect Maintenance - I've used them before and they're quick, efficient, and have good rates


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Rembrandt.. Have you tried searching online? There are lots of wonderful tips that you can find just like [ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=kitchen+cabinet+plans&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGGL_enPH328PH328"]THIS[/ame] one.


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 25, 2010)

yes there ys lots of information available on net


----------



## adampeters (Apr 20, 2010)

Refinishing cabinet is a better idea for your kitchen remodeling. Inspire your home decoration imagination to upgrade your house with cabinets which are customized to reflect your unique style and taste.


----------

